# Japanese in Johannesurg



## Koala bear (Feb 15, 2013)

O genki desu Ka? I am an expat who has lived in Asia for 7 years and England for 6 years. I am from Africa, I have just moved to Johannesburg last week on a permanent contract. It would be nice to meet some japanese people for yakiniku, sushi or for Sake, Umeshu, Kirin and Sapporo beers. My girlfriend is Japanese from Hiroshima, and I love the Japanese culture and people. It would also be nice for her to make friends with Japanese people when she comes over to join me so she is not so homesick. Thanks and await your replies. 

Arigato!


----------

